# Consulter sa boite hotamail via amsn



## TiteFleur (23 Juin 2006)

Coucou,
Je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook et tout marche bien sauf que quand je veux aller voir mes emails safari me dit "serveur busy" donc impossible de me connecter sur hotmail via amsn. Que faire?


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Juin 2006)

TiteFleur a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook et tout marche bien sauf que quand je veux aller voir mes emails safari me dit "serveur busy" donc impossible de me connecter sur hotmail via amsn. Que faire?



Désolé, je ne vois pas, moi je peut accéder à ma boite hotmail via amsn sans problème !   Sinon, tu n'as qu'à passer directement sur le site hotmail.fr.


----------



## Vondutch (23 Juin 2006)

TiteFleur a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook et tout marche bien sauf que quand je veux aller voir mes emails safari me dit "serveur busy" donc impossible de me connecter sur hotmail via amsn. Que faire?



J'ai eu également ce petit problème cet apres midi mais la tout va bien...surement de la maintenance!


----------

